# Hi from italy



## Supergab (10 mo ago)

Hi guys...
i'm from italy 37 years old...
ten 10years of snowboard, then 10 years of "black out" because of 3 babies 
Now I'm back again on snowboarding with my two sons (the youngest is still tot young)...

cya


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ten years of no sleep...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Benvenuto! ❄


----------



## screth (10 mo ago)

Welcome back! I also had a long blackout 😒


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

@Supergab how old is your youngest? If he can walk he can snowboard!


----------



## Supergab (10 mo ago)

Manicmouse said:


> @Supergab how old is your youngest? If he can walk he can snowboard!


the youngest is 3y... other two 8 and 6...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome, get the young ‘un on an 80cm Burton Chopper!

My youngest turns 6 this week. Got an 8 and 10 too. Similar to your tribe!


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

Congrats on the return


----------

